# Gift for nurse Daughter in law



## JR Parks (Apr 26, 2017)

Colin @Schroedc made and cast a stamp blank for me. I finally got it turned as a bday gift for my daughter in law who is a nurse practitioner. Zen rollerball

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2017)

How'd it turn? We're you happy with the results? It looks great!!!


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 26, 2017)

Colin,
It turned very well and I think DIL will love it. She worked very hard to et her RN NP and hopefully she will use it daily and not sit it on a shelf. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2017)

Great work Jim and Colin! Tony


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks well turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2017)

Very cool! I'll bet she loves it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 27, 2017)

Nurses are special people! Every day they run into grumpy old men like me. I like my N.P., she is a lot better looking than my grumpy old dr.
I'm sure she will love the pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Apr 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Colin @Schroedc made and cast a stamp blank for me. I finally got it turned as a bday gift for my daughter in law who is a nurse practitioner. Zen rollerball
> View attachment 126881


That's beautiful! I'm sure she will LOVE it!


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 27, 2017)

Terry (Mrs. Kevin) said:


> That's beautiful! I'm sure she will LOVE it!


Thanks so much Terry!


----------

